# [WIP][CM7 Build]Incredible 2 CM7, getting started...



## b16

Stick around here for discussion on incredible 2 CM7. I will have this phone until monday, then I send it to JCase.

B16


----------



## 4GivenByChrist

Beautiful!!!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## dch921

I'm looking forward to CM love for this phone.


----------



## dnoyeb

from the sounds of various tweets today and info being passed around in IRC, attn1 has CM7 working on the inc2. With radio.

now we can all pray that alpharevx comes out of beta with full inc2 support and then we can let the party start.


----------



## mtneerndixie

dnoyeb said:


> from the sounds of various tweets today and info being passed around in IRC, attn1 has CM7 working on the inc2. With radio.
> 
> now we can all pray that alpharevx comes out of beta with full inc2 support and then we can let the party start.


Praying won't help.


----------

